# Unable to load modules gmysql for powerdns



## rambo (Aug 19, 2017)

Installed Powerdns and mysql57-server and client still I am facing this problem

```
#pdns_server --daemon=no --guardian=no --loglevel=9
Aug 19 09:26:46 Reading random entropy from '/dev/urandom'
Aug 19 09:26:46 Loading '/usr/local/lib/pdns/libgmysqlbackend.so'
Aug 19 09:26:46 Unable to load module '/usr/local/lib/pdns/libgmysqlbackend.so': Sh
ed object "libmysqlclient.so.18" not found, required by "libgmysqlbackend.so"
Aug 19 09:26:46 DNSBackend unable to load module in gmysql
```
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2017)

Enable MYSQL (it's off by default):

```
MYSQL=off: MySQL backend
```

And note that the default MySQL version is 5.6. So if you want 5.7 you're going to need to add to /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= mysql=5.7
```

Or else everything will depend on MySQL 5.6 instead.


----------

